

Twitter launches ‘Twitter University’, acquires OS training company Marakana. - aram
http://thenextweb.com/twitter/2013/08/13/twitter-launches-twitter-university-acquires-open-source-training-company-marakana/

======
jufo
...and all Marakana's videos have disappeared from the net.

I have many links to videos from JAXConf2013, the SF Java User Group, the 2012
Northeast Scala Symposium, etc. and they now all redirect to
[https://marakana.com/](https://marakana.com/) \- a single page announcing
their acquisition by Twitter.

:-(

